# ekg2 polskie znaki

## bugihush

Witam, mam problem z wyświetlaniem polskich znaków w liście kontaktów ekg2 oraz ogólnie jak zaczałem kombinować z lokalizacjami to już i podczas pisania ale tylko w ekg2.

Próbowałem bawić się lokalizacjami, ale zamiast lepiej to jeszcze gorzej było. Może ktoś pomoże bo z tego co widzę to każdy ma lokalizację inaczej ustawioną i nikt do końca nie podaje dobrego sposobu aby wszystko działało. System mam docelowo skonfigurowany aby rozmawiał po ang ale obsługiwał PL. 

Konfiguracja poniżej.

```

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

KEYMAP="pl"

windowkeys="YES"

fix_euro="NO"

```

```

/etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

```

```

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T8300_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 12 Nov 2010 14:45:03 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages info news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch verbose"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/banned_branches"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/xwing"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="/ X a52 aac acl acpi alsa bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cleartype cli core-fonts cracklib crypt curl cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk iconv java jpeg lame laptop lcms ldap libnotify libsamplerate mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap musepack nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support readline samba sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb vim-syntax vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS

```

----------

## grodzik86

Hej,

A próbowałeś ustawić w samym ekg2:

```
set console_charset UTF-8
```

----------

## bugihush

 *grodzik86 wrote:*   

> Hej,
> 
> A próbowałeś ustawić w samym ekg2:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

heh mam tak ustawione,

 tak jak napisałem problem jest na liście kontaktów oraz w okienku statusu.

----------

## fau

Skompilowałeś z flagą unicode? masz "unicode=yes" w rc.conf?

Spróbuj w ten sposób: "LC_ALL=pl_PL.utf8 ekg2"

edit: możesz jeszcze w celach diagnostycznych jako root wczytać "setfont -m 8859-2 <twoja czcionka>" i napisać, czy coś się zmieniło (tylko po tym radzę zrobić reboot, żeby wrócić do standardowych ustawień).

----------

## bugihush

 *fau wrote:*   

> Skompilowałeś z flagą unicode? masz "unicode=yes" w rc.conf?
> 
> Spróbuj w ten sposób: "LC_ALL=pl_PL.utf8 ekg2"
> 
> edit: możesz jeszcze w celach diagnostycznych jako root wczytać "setfont -m 8859-2 <twoja czcionka>" i napisać, czy coś się zmieniło (tylko po tym radzę zrobić reboot, żeby wrócić do standardowych ustawień).

 

tak próbowałem, nic to nie zmieniło

----------

## fau

Jakiej czcionki używasz?

----------

## bugihush

 *fau wrote:*   

> Jakiej czcionki używasz?

 

już doszedłem do przyczyny problemu . Okazało się, żę plik z gg-userlistą miał inne kodowanie. Otworzyłem go w edytorze i zmieniłem kodowanie na utf-8 i lista jest już w porządku. 

Za to mam inny problem, że nie mogę ekg2 zmusić do prawidłowego działania dla użytkownika non-root . Jak włączam na zwykłym koncie to nie mogę pisać PL znaków. Co może być przyczyną ?

----------

